# First Parade



## infantryian (25 Mar 2011)

Hello Everyone,

     I was sworn in approximately three weeks ago, but due to a preexisting class taking place on Tuesday nights I have been unable to parade. So far anyone who was dealt with me has been extremely understanding and flexible to my circumstances, but once I finish my class (approximately three weeks from now), I will have to start coming to parade nights. My question is regarding what I am supposed to bring with me my first night. I have been issued kit, but no PT gear. When we were sworn in, we were told to bring with us clothing for exercise and clothing to be outside until our kit has been issued. 

Since I have kit, should I bring my own PT gear?

What parts of my kit should I bring? All of it, including sleeping bags and extra cadpat or are there particular items that I should bring?

     I would like to be fairly proactive about this, so I was thinking of stopping in one afternoon to the orderly room to see what they say, but I am not entirely sure what the scope of their job is and do not want to make a rough impression by nagging the wrong people about the wrong concerns. Would this be a smart move, or an invitation for a jacking?

Any help would be appreciated.

Edit: I am a reservist if that was not apparent.


----------



## Thompson_JM (25 Mar 2011)

Call or go into your orderly room.... If they are worth the Class B paychecks they take home at least one of them should be able to give you an idea of what to bring in, or put you in touch with your Section Commander. 

When I worked in the Orderly Room, or PAT Platoon (PAT = Personal Awaiting Training, or Privates awaiting Trg) I would never give a new guy grief for asking a question pertaining to how they could do their job better.... I would however give them grief if they Didn't think to ask about something that they ought to have....

Like I said. In any case, get in touch with your unit and they should be able to give you a pretty good idea of what the expectations are.


----------

